

Skrive - Writing (Used) To Be Difficult - phpdevguy
http://skrive.laurrrens.be/

======
phpdevguy
Skrive is an early stage Open Source Project that aims to make web publishing
easy for both client and developer / designer. Skrive will be free to run on
your own server using PHP. More info about the tech over here:
<https://medium.com/im-skrive/bd5ac719c704>

Most sincerely,

Laurens

------
phpdevguy
If you want to stay updated about our progress. Please follow @skriveapp on
twitter (<http://twitter.com/skriveapp>).

------
krapp
How will this be licensed, and will this app provide methods for converting
the flat-file data into other formats (such as json?)

~~~
phpdevguy
It will be MIT licensed, the flat file data will be exportable to JSON and
RSS. Our app's core will be quite similar to Pico
(<http://pico.dev7studios.com>), so have a look over there if you already want
to get an idea of how theming will work (of course the rest will be different
:)

Most sincerely,

Laurens

------
rsamvit
I went through your sign up flow but I still have no idea what skrive does

~~~
phpdevguy
Skrive is in beta, we are currently accepting sign ups to get Beta Access,
Skrive itself (the app) will be coming in the next weeks.

More information: <https://medium.com/im-skrive/bd5ac719c704>

Most Sincerely,

Laurens

